# To Dye Or Not To Dye HELP!!!



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

You're right, that is so pretty I would kind of hate to turn it into a costume! But if your friend really doesn't care, why not? I would add a long, tattered veil for maximum effect.

One question: can you really DYE a wedding dress? I thought a lot of fabrics didn't dye well, except for cotton. And that's a lot of fabric, too! Maybe you should try spray paint, like a wash of black, blue and/or purple.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Good question I hadnt thought of the material not taking the dye I haven't ever tried and I ask her several times if she was sure she had no problem with it being dyed black she said go for it I am so torn though thankyou for replying I will have to read up on fabric and dye thanks


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

ok I did a search and found a cpl sites that say as long as the gown is not made of synthetic materials it can be dyed so I will have to check the materials thanks again for bringing it to my attention


----------



## Timnis (Sep 3, 2010)

I would say dye it unless it has sentimental value. Try a Goodwill/Thrift Store for something similar.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

ok so far 2 for dye I made sure there was no sentiment to it someone gave her the dress and her marriage has ended in a bitter divorce (her hubby was a wife beater) so she says she wants no reminders she has given her blessing to dye it so I think if the material will take the dye I'm gonna go for it you guys are great now how to accessorize


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I say dye away baby!! I love dying old gowns. Now granted it will not come out exactly as you wish because of the fabric but you can deifnately get a great spooky look. Here is a dress I found in a thrift store that has a long train and all, it was white, well off white because it was old. I dyed it black and to my surprise it came out gun metal grey. I loved that even better than if it were black. I used it for my Glamour ghoul costume.*



















*Now below is a gown I bought as fuscia...I took black dye to it to see what Id get and I got a fabulous plum I also cut it up and shredded it to use as my zombie costume this year*




















*Again Do as you wish but I love dying gowns, thats if your friend doesnt mind *


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

WOW those look awesome I just talked to her again shes all for dying it and has even offered to help but I have ran into a snag that maybe you can help with since you have experience in this area just found out the dress is 100 % Polyester which from everything I have read online is almost impossible to dye :'(


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OK heres the thing, the wedding dress I dyed had no cotton at all. Neither does the fuscia dress....thats why the wedding dress came out grey and not black and the fuscia dress came out plum. So your dress should take color, my guess is it will come out like mine.

It looks like there is some sort of lace or embroidery on top of the dress, that should take more of the color like mine. I say go ahead and try it. As long as your friend is ok with it. However do it with the understanding that the color may not be exactly what you are expecting, could be a darker or lighter grey and will not be black. I always go into dying my garments with the understanding that it may not be exactly what I think. Good luck and kee us posted with how it comes out*


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I'd say go for it! It sounds like the person who gave it to you has no attachment to it, so it's the perfect subject for an experiment, and it was free so if it doesn't come out right it's not a big loss. It might not take the color very well, or it is possible one layer may absorb better or the stitching/thread might absorb better than the fabric, which could give a cool effect like the dresses posted by Spookilicious.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

thanks ya'll I'm gonna go for it and I will post pics as soon as possible will be a few days Im sure but Ill let ya know how it turns out and spookalicious I love the plum dress it looks awesome I like them both but the plum is my fav


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

I think the dress is really pretty too...I would sell it and get as much money as you can for it, split that with your friend, then buy the one from the thrift store lol.


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, those two dresses are gorgeous - great inspiration! Love all the shredding and layering on the plum dress, and the different colors.

Have fun experimenting, Silent Cries. Looking forward to seeing how things turn out!

And given the history of that dress - I don't blame your friend for wanting it gone!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Have you checked other thrift stores or a Salvation Army store? I found some for $15-20. Otherwise, I would dye it.

I also have a dress that I am about to dye. I found it for $6.99. It is full length and is a lavender lace. I want it to be black (or the grayish color). I am going to give it a try. I bought it to use as a prop, too.

I also found a full length black formal that fits me for less than $10. I can't remember the amount now. I am going to use it for a witch's dress and add a shawl or something---maybe long black fingerless gloves. It fits great and for me being a plus size, that is a find.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

There are dyes that will work on poly and nylon. I haven't worked with them, but it might be worth giving a try...

Here's an example that I found:
http://www.dharmatrading.com/html/eng/5590684-AA.shtml?lnav=dyes.html
The dyes at the bottom of the page are for synthetics. I've used dyes from Dharma before, but for wool, so I can't vouch for these particular dyes.

Any dye meant for cotton/silk/wool will not work well at all on polyester or nylon (ie Rit or Dylon). You'll get a washed-out pastel version of the desired color, as Spookilicious Mama did on her gowns (awesome, BTW!).


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks so much for al the ideas and for the link for the dye I appreciate it I have searched thrift stores in 3 cities surrounding me and being plus size havent had luck finding one that fits my costume theme in my size I pick up the dress today it has about two layers of tule on top I mentioned to my friend about selling it as well she said she thinks she and I can have fun transforming it so we are gonna give it a go


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Usually when dying stuff "black" it comes out more grey, very seldom have I dyed stuff "black" & had it come out as black as the color on the box/bottle.

At worst, it'll be a very dark grey which should work too.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

I haven't ever tried dying anything so this is all a new thing for me but grey will be ok to as long as its a darker color than the ivory it is now I think maybe the faded black/dark grey might be better even for the dead effect Gonna try and work on it this weekend we are planning a prop building party so I figure I will work on the dress as well thanks again


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm glad you are going to dye it. I think with her helping you it will great for her also.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

thanks giles I hope so maybe it will give her some sense of closer from that horrible chapter in her life


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

eww dying wedding gown. I have dyed a lot of fabric and it will be interesting to see if the gown will take the dye. A lot of gowns are made of acetate and other synthetics. you can dye them but they require high heat and high acidity. Often then need to use a special dye not the generic rit dye. I am betting that the dress is made of satin and other synthetics. It may take the dye but like was mentioned earlier i bet it comes out gray. Dying black rarely comes out "true" black. Don't forget to set the dye.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

yea I am sure after talking to many on here and reading online it wont be true black but thats ok with me abd the dress is 100% polyester inner and outer layer so I will have to use a poly dye but its worth a try the dress was free so if it doesnt work out im only out the cost of the dye


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Here is a link to help you out. I hate dying poly. :lol:

http://www.ehow.com/how_4464896_dye-polyester-dress.html


----------



## chestermolester (Oct 8, 2008)

i say dye the darn thing. then burn it ceremoniously post party just for your friend. and 30 bucks for a goodwill wedding dress is amazing our value village is way too over priced usually 70 plus bucks for a wedding dress over 100 for anything remotely modern looking. and just a stupid used prom dress is atleast 50. i never understood why they charge so much for stuff they got for free really yeah yeah i know pay the employees rent etc but still


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks for the link I appreciate it zleviticus and wow yea Iguess 30 isnt to bad but considering the condition it was in that particular one wasnt worth that even for a costume but I think a ceremonial burning might just be up my friends ally lol thanks ya'll


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

By the way, since you have never dyed anything you should be aware that it will color the plastic in your washer permanently. You also need to run a couple of load with only hot water and bleach through the washer after you finish. 

I usually go to a laundry mat when I want to dye something. I also make sure to run it an extra time with bleach, too.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

First off Spookilicious they are some beautiful gowns I loved what you did with them.

silent I don't know how the dress will turn out using the poly dye but I do know how it will turn out using just the rit black dye........grey like everyone has said. I dyed a tablecloth and a runner that was poly and it did turn out grey like this....











I think that the grey will look better than being black. You will see more of the detail of the dress. It is beautiful but with such a terrible story behind it....no women should have to go through. I am glad that she left and hope that she is doing okay. Are you going to dye it in the washing machine? I did mine in a big ole crab pot and I have to say I felt like a witch brewing something on the stove lol! Good luck and post some pics when you are finished.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

thanks for letting me know about the dye staining the washer I honestly hadn't thought about where I was gonna dye it yet I am now thinking a big pot will be my best way to go and the more I think about it I like the idea of grey better to I am so excited and yes my friend is doing well she has 3 precious babies and I really think had it not been for them she might have stayed but she loves her kids and didnt want them in that sitiuation shes so much better without that SOB thanks everyone for all the help with this I will post pics as soon as its done


----------



## Djaina (Oct 3, 2006)

I have to agree with everyone else.. dye it if your friend is completely sure and knows it will never go back to the way it was. Even if you get a dark grey, that should be an easy fix.. just carry black/deep red roses and either blacken your hair or go with the "death grey".. besides, your dress will look old and you can do your make up for the black circles and cheekbones of "death". Good luck and definitely post a pic! 

Spookalicious, that plum is GORGEOUS!!! Better than anything store bought for sure! I think I may just go out Goodwilling to find something similar for dying! Once again.. AWESOME!!!


----------



## xJane (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm with everyone else, give 'er a go. Really, you haven't got anything to loose! Good luck and let us know how it goes. A long tattered veil and cheap fake bouquet (spray painted black and grey) and you're all set!
xJ


----------

